

How does virility happen? - danielschonfeld

I see a lot of startups here, some before the YC experience and some after that talk about their virility skyrocketing to levels that are very sought after by many other and I wonder - how do you guys do it?<p>The usual is a new startup claiming million of pages views a day, hundred thousands uniques a day and I wonder how it's done.  What are the different methods you guys employ to get there.<p>Thanks!
======
swombat
Ok, first of all, it's virality, or viral coefficient, _not_ virility.

Virility is something else, and is largely unaffected by startup metrics. Look
it up: <http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/virility>

Finally, check out my blog post about how to make an application viral:
[http://danieltenner.com/posts/0009-how-to-make-your-
applicat...](http://danieltenner.com/posts/0009-how-to-make-your-application-
viral.html)

~~~
coolswan
Removing artificial invitation limits is key if you really want to go viral.
Most places have people called "whales." They are the ones that send out to
their entire address book, while most just send none or one.

However a cap does serve its purpose for scalability and hype reasons. To
which you choose, is probably a function of how engaging the app is outright.

